
AI and Automation by the Numbers: Predictions, Perceptions, and Proposals - Yeroniomus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gilpress/2017/03/30/ai-and-automation-by-the-numbers-predictions-perceptions-and-proposals/#1676bfdf2bb3
======
woogiewonka
I work in UX design and I can already imagine all of my job being performed by
an algorithm. Who is to say machine learning can't "read" through thousands of
website data points and figure out the perfect layout for every type of
website - apps, ecommerce, news blogs, etc. Do we really need "professionals"
to weigh in on this sort of thing? The same goes for design - feed enough
designs into an algorithm, provide some guidance on what looks good and what
doesn't and have it spit out randomized layouts that are every bit as original
as what you see designed by top professionals.

